# Maitland has two bows for a very special price



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

We have two bows that didn't pass quality controle. The adjust ment block hole are a 1/16 of an inch off. This doesn't effect anything but it also doesn't meet our specs.

They are both Zeus and we are letting them go for $450. They will have a life time war. PM if you are interested.

Thanks, Les 530-277-7676


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

one for 450 or both for 450 thanks


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

$450 each


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

One left


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Great price, wish I had the extra coin for it. I am sure it will move quickly for ya.


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

05_sprcrw said:


> Great price, wish I had the extra coin for it. I am sure it will move quickly for ya.


Thanks


----------



## jcrain2 (Dec 1, 2009)

Somebody better grab this last one while they can!


----------



## Archer 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

What color and what poundage?


----------



## jcrain2 (Dec 1, 2009)

PM'ed you Beetle


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

Archer 1 said:


> What color and what poundage?


#s 40-50, 50-60, 60-70 black riser


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanks Beetle, $ will be on the way shortly :smile:  :darkbeer:


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

arrowblaster said:


> Thanks Beetle, $ will be on the way shortly :smile:  :darkbeer:


Thanks and enjoy


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

We actually have one last bow. The riser is camo and you can pick black or camo limbs for it 

arrowblaster ended up getting the only powder coated riser that we did.


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

Man I only got 350$ on me


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

ghost trail said:


> Man I only got 350$ on me


We do take paypal


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

Ya but the boss dont know about the 350


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

ghost trail said:


> Ya but the boss dont know about the 350


:set1_rolf2:


----------



## jrp (Nov 4, 2009)

ghost trail said:


> Ya but the boss dont know about the 350


:rofl:


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

This bow is new and has life time warrenty


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

BEETLE GUY said:


> This bow is new and has life time warrenty


OOOOOOOOOOps, ment warranty


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Is it lefthanded?


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

cenochs said:


> Is it lefthanded?


Sorry, right handed


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

We have this one last bow up for sale


----------



## GVOllie (Mar 6, 2010)

You need a lay-away-plan!

(I'm the guy with the little pink bow from Tuesday)


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

GVOllie said:


> You need a lay-away-plan!
> 
> (I'm the guy with the little pink bow from Tuesday)


What is up! Hey, ask the boss if you can have an advance. I think she'll go for it


----------



## GVOllie (Mar 6, 2010)

BEETLE GUY said:


> Hey, ask the boss if you can have an advance. I think she'll go for it


I doubt it, I haven't been _*that*_ good. I'll just continue to save my pennies. By the time I've saved enough I might actually have become a worthy shooter of such a fine piece of equipment.


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

Still have this last bow


----------

